# Mike's Indoor Swap Meet Report Dec. 2nd Dayton Oh



## UncleRemus (Dec 2, 2017)

This was a very respectable first time meet . Lot's of Vintage Bikes and Parts as well as BMX etc.. Prices were more than fair so the Christmas Shopping was great . Folks I know attended from PA, IN , KY , MI and the General Dayton Area . Can't wait for the Febuary 24th 2018 Meet to roll around . These pictures are by no means representative of


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 the Huge Inventory that was there . I had to shop before everything flew off the tables .


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 2, 2017)

thanks for pics ,couldn't make this one but will try and hit next one


----------



## PackRatBikes (Dec 2, 2017)

UncleRemus said:


> This was a very respectable first time meet . Lot's of Vintage Bikes and Parts as well as BMX etc.. Prices were more than fair so the Christmas Shopping was great . Folks I know attended from PA, IN , KY , MI and the General Dayton Area . Can't wait for the Febuary 24th 2018 Meet to roll around . These pictures are by no means representative ofView attachment 718040 View attachment 718041 View attachment 718042 View attachment 718043 View attachment 718044 View attachment 718045 View attachment 718046 View attachment 718047 View attachment 718048 View attachment 718049 View attachment 718050 View attachment 718051 the Huge Inventory that was there . I had to shop before everything flew off the tables .



Thanks for sharing![emoji108][emoji106]

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 2, 2017)

I think the surprise of the swap was the Thruster Timmy Judge replica that showed up around 11. Didn't get any pics of it though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Dec 3, 2017)

Here's a picture of the Timmy Judge. 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Dec 8, 2017)

There was a Radiobike headlight there too. A collection of Dayton, Ohio license plates, a beautiful and RARE '58 Huffy Custom Royal, and a good assortment of early BMX stuff.


----------

